# Which face do you have?



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/be/a2/12/bea212f0bde7517cbd0f2083289cf302.jpg

This is the list!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 4, 2015)

I started AC:NL as a total beginner and had no idea how the game worked, so I just answered all of Rover's questions truthfully without knowing it would lead to a specific type of face. I ended up with the first face for my mayor (female) and I'm very happy that I did!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I started AC:NL as a total beginner and had no idea how the game worked, so I just answered all of Rover's questions truthfully without knowing it would lead to a specific type of face. I ended up with the first face for my mayor (female) and I'm very happy that I did!



I did the same thing the first time but to be honest I wasn't very happy with the face I got.


----------



## peachy13 (Jul 4, 2015)

I have the first face, but I also like face 8


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

peachy13 said:


> I have the first face, but I also like face 8



Those two seem to be generally popular among the players. I kind of like every face and it was very hard for me to choose.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jul 4, 2015)

In all of my Animal Crossing games, I use face 6! (Cute dimples face) I don't know why, but I just like the face.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> In all of my Animal Crossing games, I use face 6! (Cute dimples face) I don't know why, but I just like the face.



I know, it's my absolute favorite. I always had this one, until today when I reset the game and chose number 2. I kind of regret it already.


----------



## peachy13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Those two seem to be generally popular among the players. I kind of like every face and it was very hard for me to choose.



Yeah, I also used to love face 5. I would always pick that one when I was little lol


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 4, 2015)

Usually I choose face 10, but this time around I chose face 9.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

Soda Fox said:


> Usually I choose face 10, but this time around I chose face 9.



It's a shame more people don't pick those faces, I think they're adorable.


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Jul 4, 2015)

I have face 8. So cute!


----------



## sleepel (Jul 4, 2015)

I have the first face, but the seventh one is definitely a close favorite.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

KiwiCrossxing said:


> I have face 8. So cute!



I know, right! It was my first face.


----------



## Geoni (Jul 4, 2015)

My mayor has #7, the drowsy eyes.


----------



## CrossAnimal (Jul 4, 2015)

My mayor has #2. Sort of a too-much-coffee look. My alt. has #4, the Asian look.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 4, 2015)

CrossAnimal said:


> My mayor has #2. Sort of a too-much-coffee look. My alt. has #4, the Asian look.



Too much coffee is the first thing that came to my mind when I saw it lmao.


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 5, 2015)

#12 Male
When I saw this face in the promo shots, I knew that's exactly what I wanted!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 5, 2015)

AmenFashion said:


> #12 Male
> When I saw this face in the promo shots, I knew that's exactly what I wanted!



That must be a great feeling, knowing exactly what you want. It was just so hard for me to decide!


----------



## Espurr (Jul 5, 2015)

I have face 3.  Not sure why I chose it, but I did.  I don't know why nobody chose 10.  I like that one, imo.


----------



## tumut (Jul 5, 2015)

I have face 8, kinda wish I went with the droopy eyes though.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 5, 2015)

i have face 8. i also really like faces one, two, six and nine haha.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 5, 2015)

for my male mayor I chose 9 because i really liked those eyes on the villager from mario kart 8 ^^


----------



## koneko (Jul 5, 2015)

face 2

I love them all ＼(?o?；）


----------



## Squidward (Jul 5, 2015)

koneko said:


> face 2
> 
> I love them all ＼(?o?；）



Same and same!


----------



## sour (Jul 5, 2015)

I have face 5, and wouldn't mind having faces 3 and 9. Maybe next time when I start over.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 5, 2015)

sour said:


> I have face 5, and wouldn't mind having faces 3 and 9. Maybe next time when I start over.



A little change is always good, I used to have face 6 ever since I started playing but I just got a little sick of it. I picked face 2 for the first time and it's just so new and exciting to me, like I started playing for the first time.


----------



## Yay Sweets (Jul 7, 2015)

I looove the tired looking face (7). It's my fave.
It's cute, not used a lot, and I can relate to it pretty hard.


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 7, 2015)

I have the second face and its not that bad, i've grown to like it but had i known there was a face guide to select a specific face depending on the answers you give, i definitely would have chosen the first or third face. Those are the cutest in my opinion.. but i've already decorated the paths and built many pwps on my current town so I don't think i want to start it over simply because of a face any time soon haha... maybe if i get another copy.


----------



## TheSeal (Jul 7, 2015)

All 3 of my villagers in my town have face 1 (2 girls and one boy)
I have always loved that face


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 7, 2015)

I picked face 4, it's my fave, I love the almond-shape eyes ^^


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

Chunkybunneh said:


> I have the second face and its not that bad, i've grown to like it but had i known there was a face guide to select a specific face depending on the answers you give, i definitely would have chosen the first or third face. Those are the cutest in my opinion.. but i've already decorated the paths and built many pwps on my current town so I don't think i want to start it over simply because of a face any time soon haha... maybe if i get another copy.



Well you can always make a second villager with that face, though a second copy is probably more fun. It's also expensive, though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> I picked face 4, it's my fave, I love the almond-shape eyes ^^



Yeah, it looks sophisticated and a bit asian and I always like when they put more races in games!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 7, 2015)

I have the second, I love it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 7, 2015)

I like #8 because it was just too perfect and cute. I also like #4, what's not to love?

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> for my male mayor I chose 9 because i really liked those eyes on the villager from mario kart 8 ^^


Best comment you ever said!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I like #8 because it was just too perfect and cute. I also like #4, what's not to love?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Best comment you ever said!



http://nintendoeverything.com/wp-content/uploads/mk8-dlc-ac.png

This one?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 7, 2015)

Squidward said:


> http://nintendoeverything.com/wp-content/uploads/mk8-dlc-ac.png
> 
> This one?


Yes, but we're starting to go to Mario Kart now. Back to topic!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Yes, but we're starting to go to Mario Kart now. Back to topic!



True, I'd love to see which face everyone chose!


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 7, 2015)

Female face 5, it's so cute .


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 7, 2015)

I voted for 2 as that's my main town (female) mayors face but I have three towns, in my second town I picked face 3 for my mayor and in my cycle town I picked face 1, both mayors again female.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

FancyThat said:


> I voted for 2 as that's my main town (female) mayors face but I have three towns, in my second town I picked face 3 for my mayor and in my cycle town I picked face 1, both mayors again female.



I should've put multiple voting options, if it's still editable could you please vote on those faces as well?
Edit; I tried and it couldn't be done but I reported the thread so maybe a GM could do it.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 7, 2015)

I have face 10, I got it by answering the questions truthfully haha and I actually really like it. The other faces are cute imo but I think if I had the choice I would still choose face 10 for my mayor


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I have face 10, I got it by answering the questions truthfully haha and I actually really like it. The other faces are cute imo but I think if I had the choice I would still choose face 10 for my mayor



I love face 10 because it's a little bit of "( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)" but then again I think it's classy and sophisticated.


----------



## Ghostly (Jul 7, 2015)

Face 4. Could of just pick Face 1 or 3 instead.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

Ghostly said:


> Face 4. Could of just pick Face 1 or 3 instead.



What's wrong with face 4?


----------



## Tessie (Jul 7, 2015)

I have female face #12, I think it's adorable, especially with black eyes


----------



## Ghostly (Jul 7, 2015)

The eyes of face 4 for a male looks pretty awful (at least to me). I like face 1 because of how popular ("Killager" inspiration from Smash 4) and "original" since the GCN version. I also like face 3 because the eyes looks great to me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 7, 2015)

Ghostly said:


> The eyes of face 4 for a male looks pretty awful (at least to me).


That just's, hurt...


----------



## Tessie (Jul 7, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That just's, hurt...



If that's your face, all that matters is if the player (you!) like it! I have one of the least favorite faces, but I like it a lot, so just worry  on your opinion =) 

Also I like face 4 for a male.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 7, 2015)

1. I used to always go for 3 in every game, but I decided to just change for once and have 1. I think I like it better with the hair I've got.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

Tessie said:


> I have female face #12, I think it's adorable, especially with black eyes



I was thinking about going for that face when I buy a second copy. I already regret not picking this one when I reset 2 days ago but I got the perfect map layout, fruit and nice villagers so there's no way I'm resetting it.


----------



## Bosca (Jul 7, 2015)

I was one of those that didn't know Rovers questions affected my face, so ended up with 2 (male) and well tbh I'm glad, because it probably would be my 2nd choice (I love creepy/cute eyes.). If I was to make another character, I'd go for 5, it's probably my fave.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 7, 2015)

I have the second face.  I'm happy with it!


----------



## Orieii (Jul 7, 2015)

I have face 5  I had the same one in CF as well. I didn't know about the face guide in either games at the time. I really love my face ; v ; ♡


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 7, 2015)

I have the second face and from what I have observed most players don't use it


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 7, 2015)

Female, #6.

Blush makes it perfect


----------



## Bynx (Jul 7, 2015)

female with face 10
I thought it would be more popular tbh oh well .... I like it the best


----------



## Valliecat (Jul 7, 2015)

I chose face 1 because I thought that the eyes were the most appealing. Face 5 is cute too and I was sort of conflicted when I chose my face but ended up choosing the first one.


----------



## Aoki (Jul 7, 2015)

I have male face #9 because I really liked the bottom lashes haha
I think it's a super cute face c:
I also like #7 though because I like sleepy eyes


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

Crunchy said:


> I have the second face and from what I have observed most players don't use it



Face number 2 is the second most popular first being face number 1.


----------



## ams (Jul 7, 2015)

Mine is female #8! I really didn't like the ones with the eyes pointing up a la #1 because they look so stuck up.


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 7, 2015)

Squidward said:


> Face number 2 is the second most popular first being face number 1.



I noticed when I took the poll. That's surprising to me, I trade with people daily and rarely do I see that face.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

Crunchy said:


> I noticed when I took the poll. That's surprising to me, I trade with people daily and rarely do I see that face.



I think that one of the problems with this poll might be that I made a mistake by not making the poll with multi answers so many people couldn't pick several faces if they have more than one villager. I was also suprised since I mostly see face number 1 and 8!


----------



## Baumren (Jul 7, 2015)

N?2. 

After trynig out different ones and almost settling for N?10, I realised I like N?2 the best. It's the only face where black eyes still pop and look lively, plus it's the one I got when I first started playing and didn't know how the face selection worked, so I figured it's just the one I'm meant to be with C: 

The only downside is that it doesn't look good with bangs or glasses, but since I don't like those it's ok XD


----------



## Akimari (Jul 7, 2015)

No 1, all the way. I was so upset when I learned that I could've got face 1 in my initial save, but instead I answered the questions truthfully and got face 2, which I was never happy with. 

Now I have face 1 in my new town and I adore it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 7, 2015)

I think I have face #9; I can't really tell from these pictures.


----------



## pepperini (Jul 7, 2015)

I love faces 1, 4, 5, 8, and 11!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 7, 2015)

I wonder why some faces are so unpopular.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 7, 2015)

6 as a boy ! I always feel cute tbh


----------



## Toaster (Jul 7, 2015)

When I first played the game I got face 7, I loved that face so much I had to get it again when I reset my town.


----------



## starcharmer (Jul 7, 2015)

I have face 1! I chose it because I felt it was the most like my actual face and I wanted to make the experience of the game more immersive and it's just cute in gereral. A lot of the girls' faces are adorable though. 

If I ever make a guy character I'd choose face 5. On the flipside face 5 for girls is my face in Population Growing haha.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 8, 2015)

Clavis said:


> 6 as a boy ! I always feel cute tbh



I played 6 as a girl and to be honest the only reason I didn't pick it again is because it looks good with like two hairstyles.


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 8, 2015)

#7


----------



## Eve (Jul 8, 2015)

#3


----------



## Squidward (Jul 8, 2015)

It's interesting to see that only 2 out of 118 people chose face 11.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 8, 2015)

Squidward said:


> It's interesting to see that only 2 out of 118 people chose face 11.



It's because it's ugly


----------



## Squidward (Jul 8, 2015)

Slammint said:


> It's because it's ugly



Well apparently yeah, people would play it if they thought it was pretty but apparently they don't. It's ok to me but I see why people don't pick it. I'd try it, though!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 8, 2015)

Slammint said:


> It's because it's ugly


You talking bout the Male version? I think it looks funny, and it looks like a sunny side up.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have 3 (for guys) because it's the same face I have used in the past 3 ACs when I played them.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 8, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> You talking bout the Male version? I think it looks funny, and it looks like a sunny side up.


What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

i think 8 and 1 are super cute xD​


----------



## Perri (Jul 9, 2015)

First game save: I was planning on having face 10. I thought they were cool, but I suppose I messed up when choosing my face because I got 9. No big deal though, I actually like 9 better and think those eyes suit me really well.

Second game save: I have face 4. Kinda regret not having 9. Still really pretty. Suit me better, but I feel too beautiful. :C

By the way, both of my characters are females.


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

I have face 8 because it's cute.


----------



## Alien (Jul 9, 2015)

Male face 10, I just like the look of the sly eyes.


----------



## Locket (Jul 9, 2015)

I have 10 (My fave face )


----------



## applecarts (Jul 10, 2015)

I have female face 11 but omg.. when I had stopped playing my game for a while and got back on, I was wearing funny glasses and, therefore, my eyes were covered up. I honestly had no idea what my eyes looked like for a month or so after that because I never had a reason to take the glasses off. (I loved them too much to change them.) I think I only found out when I went to explore my first dream address and they were taken off for me.


----------



## Izaya (Jul 10, 2015)

I have face number 5 for female because it's adorable. Especially when the eyes are blue.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Jul 10, 2015)

Female face 5 ^^ The only downside is that I'm afraid to try contacts because I don't know if they will work, and if they work I feel like they would look really weird.


----------



## jaxxipoo (Jul 10, 2015)

face number 1 ^_^


----------



## Xeno1000 (Jul 10, 2015)

Face 4, exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 10, 2015)

I have the first face because I answered the questions in what I thought was the most sensible way.


----------



## Wildroses (Jul 10, 2015)

I agonised over face one and face five, but went for one as I felt the eyelashes were prettier and wasn't sure how five's eyes would look after changing colour.


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

I just chose the 1st option for all


----------



## Squidward (Jul 10, 2015)

[DELETED]


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 10, 2015)

I always pick the first face, its been my face in all the AC games so far. I also like the 5th face - just something about those twinkly eyes  I have that face on my mayor in my second town. Face 6 is nice too, but I've never used it yet. I don't really like the others.


----------



## Holla (Jul 10, 2015)

In my original town both my Characters have face 1. In my Sailor Moon themed town all my characters have face 2. Finally in my cycling town my character has face 6.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 10, 2015)

I had played the gamecube version, so I guessed that the faces would be choosen through the questions on the train from the beginning. I was curious on what the faces looked like from the beginning, so I had looked them up in advance. I remember I showed them to my dad and he said they all looked drugged, and to this day some of them kind of look drugged out on something really. My friend who I bought the game forr thinks so too. Rofl

Anyway, for my mayor I choose the rosey boy cheeks. I wanted him to be a cutie with pink hair in the end to represent my towns name.  After him I made his husband right next door, which I also made sure to choose the perfect face. x3 But after those two I stopped looking it up. Though somewhere I regret that. I made two other characters across my town, and one of their faces I really do not like looking at. I throw a mask on him all the time because of that, but his house is far too done to remove him and start over. I'll just live with it.  

I also made a second town, where I didn't choose my faces either. It's just a cycling town. I can't remember two faces because they're covered by those robo-cop visors, but the girls I know. She has those soulless pure black eyes that I had on my first ever animal crossing character on the gamecube. I make her wear a cone hat because I think it fits.


----------



## vurren (Jul 10, 2015)

For both of my playthroughs of animal crossing, i got the 7th face by answering truthfully

I'm not sure why, but I really like it. Its kind of like my mood every second of every day, tired xP
I'm just happy i didnt get face 11....


----------



## Squidward (Jul 10, 2015)

vurren said:


> For both of my playthroughs of animal crossing, i got the 7th face by answering truthfully
> 
> I'm not sure why, but I really like it. Its kind of like my mood every second of every day, tired xP
> I'm just happy i didnt get face 11....


Everyone seems to hate that one!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 10, 2015)

I have #8, which I specially picked (female, btw) I love the eyes!


----------



## Jas (Jul 10, 2015)

I have face 1! Most people don't like face 11, but I kind of find it cute (in a weird, weird way)!


----------



## CreakySilver (Jul 10, 2015)

I have face 2. I got it from answering truthfully, but it also happened that she was my favorite face out of all of them. I also like face 8, I think it's cute!


----------



## Mentagon (Jul 10, 2015)

I love faces 8, 9, and 12. The last two are really cute and underrated, imo.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 11, 2015)

Grim Sleeper said:


> I love faces 8, 9, and 12. The last two are really cute and underrated, imo.


A lot of faces are underrated!


----------



## Mentagon (Jul 11, 2015)

Didn't realize the default option was the most popular until I saw this thread. That's pretty surprising, because I find it kinda boring. I remember being really happy with it the first time I played though, because I thought it was completely randomly generated.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 11, 2015)

when i first played, i didnt know that my answers would affect which face i got lol 

and at that time i was like 'hmm... this rover dude seems sketchy...' so i answered "its a secret!" but then i thought there might have negative effects so i answered the second question truthfully ("im moving there!") theeen i picked "no, im serious, yo." just because it had "yo" and i would definitely say that irl so lmao boom i got face 12


----------



## Squidward (Jul 11, 2015)

Grim Sleeper said:


> Didn't realize the default option was the most popular until I saw this thread. That's pretty surprising, because I find it kinda boring. I remember being really happy with it the first time I played though, because I thought it was completely randomly generated.


I know right, I'm not a big fan of it either. But I guess a lot of people do like it for some reason!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> when i first played, i didnt know that my answers would affect which face i got lol
> 
> and at that time i was like 'hmm... this rover dude seems sketchy...' so i answered "its a secret!" but then i thought there might have negative effects so i answered the second question truthfully ("im moving there!") theeen i picked "no, im serious, yo." just because it had "yo" and i would definitely say that irl so lmao boom i got face 12



I know, I always feel so guilty when being "mean" in video games and I'm afraid something bad will happen ! When I made my second character and he came up to me I accidentaly pressed "Go away, kitty!" and I just instantly shut down my nintendo and stood there really upset.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 31, 2015)

Bumping this for the newer members to see!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 31, 2015)

Belle has face number five (anime eyes). My other characters have face number eight, which is my favorite. I think it's the most feminine.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 31, 2015)

I made a mistake - I didn't put the settings so you can tick the boxes in case you have several characters, I'll make a new thread later with that.


----------



## meowlerrz (Dec 31, 2015)

I have face 1


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 31, 2015)

I've got #2 and I really can't stand the eye shape. I should have just kept mashing the A button!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

I have face 11, it's my favorite face of them all. I also love face 6 though, but I chose 11.


----------



## AccfSally (Dec 31, 2015)

Face one, I used that since the GC version.


----------



## mayortash (Dec 31, 2015)

I have the female face 5.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 31, 2015)

I have number one. It's also my favorite from all (both the female and male version).


----------



## MintySky (Dec 31, 2015)

I have the first face. (Number 1)


----------



## Soigne (Dec 31, 2015)

Number 1.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 31, 2015)

I've always kept #2.
(Unless 1 counts as the female? I'm a little confused but basically what I mean is the first female girl face lol)


----------



## stardustjulian (Dec 31, 2015)

Like most people, first time I played ACNL I got the first face because I didn't know that my answers to Rover would affect anything.
I reset and I knew then ((of course)), and I got face 6! ((Which is my favourite!))


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 31, 2015)

I normally pick the first one, but with my current town, I wanted my mayor to look a little different.  I chose 8 and I really like it!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 31, 2015)

I like the fluttershy eyes.... (8th one down ) but i have 10 on my mayor :3


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 31, 2015)

The mayor of my main town, the horror-themed town, has Female Face 4. 

The mayor of my bird town has Male Face 8, though I sometimes wish I had gone with Male Face 2 or Male Face 11.

It kind of bothers me that most of the eyes look off to the side, but I have most of my dream villagers and have nearly paid off all of the house expansions in my horror town, so it is what it is.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 31, 2015)

I have number ten and brown colour ~


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Dec 31, 2015)

I have number 1 but in my previous town i had number 4, my girlfriend still has number 4


----------



## Twisterheart (Dec 31, 2015)

I have number 5, but I wish I would have picked one.


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 31, 2015)

8 (light blue eyes) for my main town, and 4 (black eyes) for my second.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 1, 2016)

So many people have #1!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 1, 2016)

Squidward said:


> So many people have #1!



That was my face in my original town. I liked it at the time and while I don't _dislike_ it now, I would never choose that one again.


----------



## Xolexiii (Jan 1, 2016)

Accidentally voted 3, but I actually have 5. I just started up a new town and used a face guide to choose. In my old town, I had no idea and ended up with 2, which I don't mind. I like 1 with blue eyes, I was thinking about using them for my mayor but I decided to keep that for my 2nd character


----------



## Moonfall (Jan 1, 2016)

I have face 8, it was very cute and fitting for my male mayor.


----------



## crossinganimal (Jan 1, 2016)

I chose the first one because.. It just looks most like me I guess.. And also because I had the first face in my first town ever, in ACWW.  
But I also choose the fourth and fifth a lot.


----------



## Munna (Jan 1, 2016)

Face 5, answered truthfully. I love that face & had it in previous games!  

When I made a face deliberately for a cycle town, I thought face 4 has the prettiest cat eyes, and a more sophisticated look. After playing for a long time I think that my character with face 5 is prettier than my character with face 4.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 1, 2016)

I got 2! 
I went with my legit answers too so I got lucky.


----------



## Miii (Jan 1, 2016)

My mayor has face 11, and my secondary has face 12  When I make a third and fourth save file, they'll have face 1 and face 5.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 1, 2016)

Female 8 I think. I looked online and chose the one I thought was prettiest. My WW copy has the 3rd one.


----------



## Chris01 (Jan 1, 2016)

I always have picked 1 or 3 in NL, although back in Wild World I used to love the tired face (number 7)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 1, 2016)

I have number 5. It's super cute especially with other eye colors.


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 1, 2016)

1 is literally the ONLY face I like. I hate all the other ones, they either look drugged up or ugly to me tbh. I've seen some nice characters with these faces but they don't do anything for me. I'm very fussy. I've ended up deleting players because I tried a different face and couldn't stand it.


----------



## Dae (Jan 1, 2016)

In the first game I used to go with (female) 5 or 4 because I remember 4 came with purple hair! And WW I used to have 5 (female). In CF I went with 1 and 7. And with my older characters in NL I only liked the first one but after I stopped playing for awhile and came back I kinda realized that all of them look really bad but I went with 10 because it's different. I have a male character and idk it seems better with a female character cuz the lashes.. too late now though lmao. It looks a bit weird with the blue eye color but I'm working up to getting maybe Shampoodle's where I can get dark brown eyes and it'll probably look a lot better then.


----------



## picturescrazy (Jan 1, 2016)

4 for my mayor (my favorite eyes on girls) with grey eyes, 1 for my boy with green eyes, and 2 for my second girl with black eyes.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 1, 2016)

I have face number 3. I knew from Wild World that your answers determine your face so I looked up all of the faces before I started the game and chose my favourite one. c:


----------



## Megan. (Jan 1, 2016)

Face 12. I love it.


----------



## Gabo864 (Jan 3, 2016)

I had no idea the answers would affect the way it would look! lol


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 3, 2016)

I have face number one, but I really like face number three.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Gabo864 said:


> I had no idea the answers would affect the way it would look! lol



I had no idea either in Wild World but someone told me in New Leaf and I felt so blessed!


----------



## Gabo864 (Jan 3, 2016)

Is there any way this can be changed after I've been playing the game?

I got the game about 5 days ago. I think I saw a couple faces I liked best  too bad I didnt see this post before I started playing.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Gabo864 said:


> Is there any way this can be changed after I've been playing the game?
> 
> I got the game about 5 days ago. I think I saw a couple faces I liked best  too bad I didnt see this post before I started playing.



You can't change them after you picked it but since you got the game like 5 days ago resetting it wouldn't be a bad idea!


----------



## Gabo864 (Jan 3, 2016)

Squidward said:


> You can't change them after you picked it but since you got the game like 5 days ago resetting it wouldn't be a bad idea!



Gotcha. Thanks. Btw do you mind if I add you? I don't have many friends n the game yet


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

Gabo864 said:


> Gotcha. Thanks. Btw do you mind if I add you? I don't have many friends n the game yet



Sure! I'll add you as well.


----------



## Gabo864 (Jan 3, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Sure! I'll add you as well.



Awesome. Thank you so much


----------



## BaileyEloise (Jan 3, 2016)

I totally cheated when I got my game and looked up the face guide to pick my features ^^; I have the first face but I also liked 2 and 8.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 3, 2016)

I have five characters, four in one town and one in the other. The mayor of the first town has 3, while the other characters in that town have 10, 12 and 1. The mayor in my second town has 2.

Which one do I vote for though, I can only vote for one???


----------



## Squidward (Jan 3, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> I have five characters, four in one town and one in the other. The mayor of the first town has 3, while the other characters in that town have 10, 12 and 1. The mayor in my second town has 2.
> 
> Which one do I vote for though, I can only vote for one???



Yeah, I forgot people have several characters. ;o;
I guess vote for whoever is your main one!


----------



## Squidward (Mar 20, 2016)

Small bump for newer members!


----------



## ellarella (Mar 20, 2016)

Face seven. It looks so calm.


----------



## Charcolor (Mar 20, 2016)

i didn't know the questions led to the face, so i ended up with face 2 (female). there's a few other faces i'd love to have instead, but face 2 is alright.


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 20, 2016)

I have face 2


----------



## piske (Mar 20, 2016)

Female #8. I looked at guides before choosing my answers in the beginning. I've tried other faces but that one is definitely my go-to/favorite!


----------



## snsnyder627 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have face 8 in my main town and face 5 in my cycle town. I like I like 5 better. I also really like 10.


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 20, 2016)

I have 5 for my mayor, but I wish I could change it for 8 or 1.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the first one c: but in the GameCube one i have5


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

i didnt even know we could choose our face with our answers to rovers questions when i first started the game. i just answered all his questions with the first options and ended up with the basic face.


----------



## jozial (Mar 20, 2016)

On my first town I didn't know how to get a cute face, so I'm stuck with #11 on her. With my second town I made sure to give her a cute face.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2016)

i have different for most my characters ;;

my mayor in cool has female 5, my mayor in dripple has male 7, my mayor in tui has male 12. then i have side characters w female 1, male 3 and male 3
male 7 is definitely my fav tho ;;


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Mar 20, 2016)

I have three characters so I voted for my major.  He has face 6, the one with blue eyes and red cheeks.


----------



## Starlight (Mar 20, 2016)

i have face 10 and i hate it, i'm always wearing sunglasses
my second copy is coming in the mail within the next few days though, and i plan to get face 7 (the sleepy one) cause it's really cute


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 20, 2016)

On my first copy that I lost I had face 2 on my guy character and I hated it so much I constantly wore glasses, I didn't even know about the guides online to choosing a face :c Now on my girl character I have face #1, though I kind of regret it and wish I had chosen face 4 or 7...really wish there was a way to change it at Shampoodle, even if it meant the game would lose some of its realism :/


----------



## Romaki (Mar 20, 2016)

Female 2. I hate that none of the regular ones have centered eyes so I usually use my Mii head except for in the summer.


----------



## hulaburger (Mar 21, 2016)

im an 8 and im cute


----------



## poutysprout (Mar 21, 2016)

My main has 1, and my alt is 3. I need to make a character with 6, so cute!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

I have the #4 face and I love it!


----------



## mermaidshelf (Mar 21, 2016)

1, 7, 8, 10. 10 looks like ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?).


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 21, 2016)

I have face 8 because it has my eye and hair color already.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 27, 2016)

mermaidshelf said:


> 1, 7, 8, 10. 10 looks like ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?).



10 looks like ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) so, so much.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Mar 27, 2016)

I always use face 1.

but i do like the eyes on face 8


----------



## Licorice (Mar 27, 2016)

Face 11 forever


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 27, 2016)

Rockin' number eight over here. x3


----------



## kxku (Mar 27, 2016)

face 5 (


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 27, 2016)

I have 2, female. It's an okay face but I wish the eyes were a little bigger. I was going for a specific look for my mayor so I chose those eyes using a face guide, but unfortunately they don't look good with all hairstyles. Personally I think number 1 goes nicely with any hairstyle.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 28, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> I have 2, female. It's an okay face but I wish the eyes were a little bigger. I was going for a specific look for my mayor so I chose those eyes using a face guide, but unfortunately they don't look good with all hairstyles. Personally I think number 1 goes nicely with any hairstyle.



That's true, that might be the reason why it's so widely popular!


----------



## trickyfox (Mar 28, 2016)

I use 4, female, because I think it resembles my own eyes.
I really thought it was more popular, I'm surprised D:


----------



## Dae Min (Mar 28, 2016)

I use the third one! Even though my mayor's female, I didn't want anything with eyelashes. #3 doesn't have any and it's adorable too. <3


----------



## Venn (Mar 28, 2016)

I have the main face in ACNL, but a different one in HHD for some reason. I usually always pick the main face.


----------



## Chris01 (Mar 28, 2016)

I normally always pick face number 3, sometimes I go with what I call the lazy mayor face (Number 7) cos it looks nice


----------



## bloodypixels (Mar 28, 2016)

I had trouble choosing between 6 and 7, but ended up going with 7. Both faces are adorable, but I felt that 7 suited me better.


----------



## MochiMo (Mar 29, 2016)

Face 4! It's my favorite and looks like she has eyeliner on. My favorite. <3


----------



## k.k.lucario (Mar 29, 2016)

my face resembles the villagers from smash


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 29, 2016)

I didn't know answering the questions changed your face at all, so I just answered them. So glad I did what I did, I got the lenny face and I love it ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## StrawberryCream (Mar 29, 2016)

face one. I personally think it looks the best with all the different eye colours.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 29, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> I didn't know answering the questions changed your face at all, so I just answered them. So glad I did what I did, I got the lenny face and I love it ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



I guess that through they questions you were answering you managed to unveil your true self, your lenny self. ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## carmenlvsx (Mar 31, 2016)

I have face number six. I think it is cute.


----------



## N a t (Mar 31, 2016)

When I started my first town, I answered what I thought seemed most honest and like me, and I ended up with Lenny face, which I totally got teased about xD But I totally didn't restart or anything. I played that town the way it was until the very end, and it ws quite a mess when I finally restarted it. My new town is so perfect for me <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. I totally cheated and used this face guide for my new mayor though xD


----------



## Squidward (Oct 17, 2016)

Bumping this for the new people


----------



## Amy-chan (Oct 17, 2016)

Girl #7


----------



## Cascade (Oct 17, 2016)

#3 "I've never been there" " Can't say" "You guessed it"


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 17, 2016)

I have #4 with brown eyes. I've always had that face for all my games.


----------



## drowningfairies (Oct 17, 2016)

Faces 1 & 5 for both of my female mayors. In a previous town I had face 6. I loved how cute her cheeks were, just didn't care for the eyes :c


----------



## Squidward (Oct 17, 2016)

drowningfairies said:


> Faces 1 & 5 for both of my female mayors. In a previous town I had face 6. I loved how cute her cheeks were, just didn't care for the eyes :c



Yeah, I agree with you! I love the cheeks so much but the eyes are just meh and the face looks good with only one hairstyle imo.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 17, 2016)

My first face was 2 but I currently have 1 in both towns
I also like 9, 5 and 8


----------



## kinsnuf (Oct 17, 2016)

7, and im very happy with it!


----------



## ChillyKio (Oct 17, 2016)

4, and I love it!


----------



## Le-Vane (Oct 17, 2016)

9! Tried to go with one I'd associate with a bit more


----------



## jessicat_197 (Oct 17, 2016)

Face 5 for the girl! I used to have face 1 but i grew bored of that face because everyone has it. So this time around i wanted a change. I also like how it makes my mayor look more child-like^-^


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 17, 2016)

I have girl #5


----------



## BeekeeperAngel (Oct 17, 2016)

my mayor has 8 and my second character has 9


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 17, 2016)

i have #2, but i wish i had 1 or 4! i started off not knowing that my answers would affect my face, unfortunately


----------



## CJODell62 (Oct 17, 2016)

12 in my first town, 1 in my second town, and 2 in my third town.


----------



## Amherst (Oct 17, 2016)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I started AC:NL as a total beginner and had no idea how the game worked, so I just answered all of Rover's questions truthfully without knowing it would lead to a specific type of face. I ended up with the first face for my mayor (female) and I'm very happy that I did!



Same!


----------



## ashlif (Oct 17, 2016)

I have the number 1 face as the girl.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 18, 2016)

Kurashiki said:


> i have #2, but i wish i had 1 or 4! i started off not knowing that my answers would affect my face, unfortunately



I'm guilty of learning everything about the beginning of a game before I start playing it so I immediately picked a face that I wanted.


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 18, 2016)

i have 10 because it felt like it resonated with me.


----------



## Eline (Oct 18, 2016)

I have the fifth face, but I also really like the first one.


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 18, 2016)

I use 10, feels my character knows something no one else does...


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Oct 18, 2016)

Arcticfox5 said:


> I started AC:NL as a total beginner and had no idea how the game worked, so I just answered all of Rover's questions truthfully without knowing it would lead to a specific type of face. I ended up with the first face for my mayor (female) and I'm very happy that I did!



I did the exact same and I got face 1  I love it because I had it in Wild World so it's what I've always had


----------



## jcnorn (Oct 18, 2016)

I have the 4th face, I love that one


----------



## supercataleena (Oct 18, 2016)

I chose face 6 because I tend to blush a lot and Im not ashamed of it D:<


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 18, 2016)

I didn't know how this worked so I answered truthfully and always got face 9 and hated it so eventually I just answered differently and got face 4 and stuck with it.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Oct 19, 2016)

I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THE ANSWERS DETERMINED UR FACE!! THE AMOUNT OF TIMES I GOT A PERFECT TOWN LAYOUT BUT BAD FACE!!!

Now I have a perfect-er town layout and my perfect face, lol


----------

